# Lost:Perception Guide Stick in Glenwood Two Rivers Park



## palidog (Apr 28, 2005)

Last Friday, July 16th I think I left my Perception guide paddle at the take-out in Glenwood. It has sentimental value to me and would be repayed with whiskey if anybody happened to find it. Thanks


----------

